# how tall is amare?



## sologigolos

nash is 6'3". Shaq is 7'1". The midpoint of the two's height would be 6'8". he looks to be an inch or two below the "midpoint". yeah he's slouching a bit, but still, not over 6'8" by any means?


----------



## Reignman

Doesn't say much if they do not all stand straight. I'm more concerned about Steve's haircut.


----------



## Hyperion

sologigolos said:


> nash is 6'3". Shaq is 7'1". The midpoint of the two's height would be 6'8". he looks to be an inch or two below the "midpoint". yeah he's slouching a bit, but still, not over 6'8" by any means?


I've seen him in person. The dude is 6'10. I am 6'1 and I come up to his shoulders.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

IceMan23and3 said:


> I've seen him in person. The dude is 6'10. I am 6'1 and I come up to his shoulders.


Cosigned. You can definitely tell he's a good solid 6'10 when you're standing up next to him.


----------



## Ajlepisto

There's no way Nash is 6'3"...maybe with shoes on. But he's a little shorter than I am, and that's how tall I am. Saw him outside of a Blazers game.

Also, with that camera angle, it's not totally squared. It's slightly below the horizon, so it may skew things a bit. Also, Amar'e is standing quite a bit further back than Steve


----------



## thesuns-fan

Ajlepisto said:


> There's no way Nash is 6'3"...maybe with shoes on. But he's a little shorter than I am, and that's how tall I am. Saw him outside of a Blazers game.
> 
> Also, with that camera angle, it's not totally squared. It's slightly below the horizon, so it may skew things a bit. Also, Amar'e is standing quite a bit further back than Steve


Dude, Nash is obviously 6-3:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash/index.html?nav=page

That might be proof enough .


----------



## Dissonance

I remember reading old predraft stuff and measurements at draftexpress.com, and Nash was listed at 6'1" without shoes. They always add an inch or two on their profiles.

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre...age=&year=1996&sort2=DESC&draft=0&pos=0&sort=

Amare, back in 2002 was listed at 6'8" 1/2. 6'10" with shoes. I'm not sure he's grew much over the next few yrs or he'd look taller than 6'10" now.

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre...age=&year=2002&sort2=DESC&draft=0&pos=0&sort=


----------



## Ajlepisto

Dissonance19 said:


> I remember reading old predraft stuff and measurements at draftexpress.com, and Nash was listed at 6'1" without shoes. They always add an inch or two on their profiles.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre...age=&year=1996&sort2=DESC&draft=0&pos=0&sort=
> 
> Amare, back in 2002 was listed at 6'8" 1/2. 6'10" with shoes. I'm not sure he's grew much over the next few yrs or he'd look taller than 6'10" now.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre...age=&year=2002&sort2=DESC&draft=0&pos=0&sort=




Bingo. The height and weight listed are exaggerated.


----------



## Dissonance

^Yeah, on their player profiles on ESPN.com, yahoo.com, etc.


----------



## Hyperion

Ajlepisto said:


> Bingo. The height and weight listed are exaggerated.


NBA height is listed with shoes on.


----------



## DANNY

tall enough to dunk


----------

